# Which model did you buy several times and why?



## shelm (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a friend who, if he thinks that the music CD is great or valuable for some personal reason, buys several copies of it. And sometimes, or often lol, .. he does not even listen to _any _copy of the album. The story goes like this: Goes in his favorite CD shop, sees an interesting new CD release which he does not have yet in his vast CD collection, buys it and does not listen to it. Leaves it sealed in a box. Months later he sees the same album in another CD shop at a discounted price. He feels tempted and grabs it. And still does not listen to the music. And it goes on and on. In his collection I see so many double and triple copies of the same album, and all still sealed, never listened to. At one point he admitted that he thinks himself that buying multiple copies of the identical CD album is crazy.

Am wondering which flashlights are so great for some reason or purpose that you would buy multiple copies of it , and why would you do that? All gifts or what?


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 15, 2013)

shelm said:


> I have a friend who, if he thinks that the music CD is great or valuable for some personal reason, buys several copies of it. And sometimes, or often lol, .. he does not even listen to _any _copy of the album. The story goes like this: Goes in his favorite CD shop, sees an interesting new CD release which he does not have yet in his vast CD collection, buys it and does not listen to it. Leaves it sealed in a box. Months later he sees the same album in another CD shop at a discounted price. He feels tempted and grabs it. And still does not listen to the music. And it goes on and on. In his collection I see so many double and triple copies of the same album, and all still sealed, never listened to. At one point he admitted that he thinks himself that buying multiple copies of the identical CD album is crazy.
> 
> Am wondering which flashlights are so great for some reason or purpose that you would buy multiple copies of it , and why would you do that? All gifts or what?




LOL - None on purpose, for a collection.


I do use them for the disaster response teams though, so do have some duplicates, but mostly if by chance a used one popped up in CPFM, etc, making it a good deal.

Some are almost dups, like more than one Polarion, etc.


----------



## sidecross (Apr 15, 2013)

I have two of the Nitecore TM26 and Eagletac G25C2 for the reason of backup in case one becomes disabled. :thumbsup:


----------



## shelm (Apr 15, 2013)

sidecross said:


> two of the Nitecore TM26 and Eagletac G25C2



holy .. fantastic! :huh:

I bought several pcs of D25A's - a Mini and a Clicky. They don't count to 'being the same model' do they?


----------



## Marfenix (Apr 15, 2013)

I bought a spare of the following flashlights because I love them so much that the idea of not having it or not working anymore was too much to handle. But surprise, surprise all of them still work!
Fenix LD01ss, Fenix P1D, Fenix P2D Premium Q5.
I LOVE my Fenix flashlights!


----------



## N_N_R (Apr 15, 2013)

I've bought two Olight i3 and recently one Olight i3s. Because they're TINY and have a clip  Easy carry and portability are important to me, so not only are those so tiny they can be put anywhere, but even if you don't have a pocket, you can still clip them to whatever part of your clothes. And they're duuuurable. I bought each after having used the previous one(s) for months and having got totally convinced in their indestructibility (what a word).


----------



## kj2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thrunite Ti. Great for give-away


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Apr 15, 2013)

I bought two HDS Clicky 200s and two Quark QTAs. I like a spare for anything I really love.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Apr 15, 2013)

I have bought a few that were similar on the outside, but with different LEDs... multiple A2s in different colors, and MD2s with warm, cool, and 219 emitters, etc. and have multiple Z2, 6P, and 9P hosts. 

The lights that I have exact duplicates of are usually ones I use quite a bit, so I like to have backups:
E1B (2x black and one silver)
AZ2-S (2x)
MDC SHO (2x)
9P with M91 (2x)


----------



## twl (Apr 15, 2013)

I have several lights of the same type which might seem to be "duplicates", but actually are variants of the same light with different emitters.

So, they are sort of the same, but different.

Malkoff Wildcat V1, V2, V3, V4
Malkoff Hound Dog XPG, XML2
Oveready Torchlab Pocket Triple/Shorty Triple XPG2 Cool, XPE 4500k Neutral


----------



## skyfire (Apr 15, 2013)

i have 5 surefire L1, all with different beams and emitters. three early generations, one 4th gen, and one 6th gen.
my absolute favorite EDC are the early versions with the tapered bezels which have been long discontinued and are really easy to mod. i like them enough to have 2 extras as spares and back-ups.

i also have four surefire 2xcr123 p60 hosts. none are the exact same model though with different drop-ins and couple have mcclickies. Z2, C2, G2, G2Z.


----------



## kriptikracing (Apr 15, 2013)

shelm said:


> Am wondering which flashlights are so great for some reason or purpose that you would buy multiple copies of it , and why would you do that? All gifts or what?



I bought multiples but I do use them all. If I were to buy multiple flashlights and leave them sealed in the box, it probably would be AAA lights for gifts. But I would buy ones that I would use myself...just in case I need to give myself one.


----------



## stv1 (Apr 15, 2013)

I buy more than one of lights i really like, in the last month i bought 2 fenix E05, 3 fenix E11, and 3 fenix LD20 flashlights, it's nice to have some spares,
i will probably sell them in a few months when i need cash for some new ones that take my fancy.


----------



## GunnarGG (Apr 15, 2013)

My Preon 2 hcri is my work edc.
Have my older Preon 2 ww as backup and also one in neutral white.
In my jeanspocket I have a Fenix LD01 and I have one backup for that also. Got the second one in a good combo deal.
A have bought several Fenix E05, ITP A3, and a couple of mini Mags but those are for gifts, I don't count them as backups


----------



## CarpentryHero (Apr 15, 2013)

I used to buy two of any flashlight I couldn't live without. Zebralight sc600 I had two from different vendors on the way to me at the same time. One for the house, one for work. 
HDS I have four that are all with in 90 lumens of each other for output (lowest brightness is a twistie) 

And Nitecore EA4, I've bought three and sold one to a coworker. I still have two both opened and in use.

I try hard not to buy duplicates anymore, but its a battle with the voices in my head. :naughty:

i don't think I'll be buying duplicates any more but I do slip up on occasion


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 15, 2013)

Bought four 4Sevens Quark Mini AAs just because I was the one who for years asked and begged for that very design; it's a variation of Fenix's P1D, which I have two of.


----------



## wordwalker3 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have multiple solar force L2P's, L2n, L2T. Some have different dropin's, different heads, some are backup, some for gifts. EDC- Thru night neutron 1C, 1A both XML T6, archer 1a XPG2, saber X2, ti X2 eagletac D25C XML2 Ti, D25a Ti XPG2. Similar, but with small differences, depending on my mood or need at the time. On order is an apex 5t6...seem like it would be easier than juggling 5 L2P's!


----------



## buds224 (Apr 15, 2013)

I bought a bulk of x50 x1AA cheapo non-branded LED lights (with adapters to recharge cellphones) as emergency giveaways to friends and neighbors during any type of crisis; @ $0.75 each, I couldn't pass that up. This protects my good lights from leaving my family's hands.

I bought x10 Thrunite Ti's for "Oh crap I didn't buy them a gift yet" situations.

I lost a Fenix TA21 a couple years back and didn't realize until it was gone what a great light it was. I scoured around, but seeing it was discontinued, I was only able to get x2 more of them. An awesome light that could do well even with today's standards without upgrading.


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have 2 Quark Mini AAs, 3 Peak Eigers, 2 Thrunite Tis, 2 Peak Shastas, 2 Peak matterhorns.

The Peaks either have different emitters or bodies, the Quarks have different emitters, and the Thrunites are different colors.


----------



## shane45_1911 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have close to a dozen SF C2's. The form factor is perfect for me, and it allows me to give a good home to all my favorite P60 drop-ins (mostly Malkoff and Nailbender).


----------



## scsmith (Apr 15, 2013)

I already have four SF C2 in various tailcap, bezel, and drop-in configs. I like the C2 body better than I like the 6P or Z2 bodies. I still plan to buy more of these. I have one C3, and intend to get at least one more of those. I also have on M3, and intend to get at least one more of these. Those three form factors just work for me, with the C2 being the most useful to me.


----------



## awyeah (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't own more than one of any type, but I have purchased several of the iTP EOS A3 Upgrade versions for friends and family. They're great little lights for the price.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 15, 2013)

I own several PD31s and two TK12s. I love the lights and they became difficult to find so I wanted a back-up in case one dies or gets lost.


----------



## kengps (Apr 15, 2013)

I've bought about 7 or 8 4Sevens Mini123's. Gift them away. Then when I see them again they tell me it doesn't work anymore. So I replace it with the one in my pocket. been thru a lot of replacements. Wish I could find another "little WoW" light that is cheap.....only reliable.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 15, 2013)

Most of my dups are old task lights that I like and don't want to live without. I have a bunch of the old CMG Infinities (not Ultras) in amber with multiples in blue, blue-green and green -- which I tend to use most. I have a few CMG Ultra Gs. I have a couple of the original ARC AAAs (white and turq). I still have a few Inova X1 Gen 1s. Still have Nightcutters in green, white and red. I also have multiples of the old Tektite 3xAA lights (green and blue). Then there are the spare Photon Freedoms in white and cyan. We have a couple custom ultra long runtime 1D Blasters from Wayne at EL.

I bought the extras because I liked the lights. I buy much fewer lights today because I still have lights that work well for most of what I need to do.

This might not count but I also have a handful of old M/\G Solitares that I keep around only to use as waterproof AAA cell carriers.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Apr 15, 2013)

Does the anodising colour count as being different? In any case, numerous Fenix E01's. Gifted some of them, some to collect, some to mod, some to stash away as emergency lights, but still have the same one on my keyring since 2007


----------



## JCD (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a few 6Ps, at least three 9Ps, a two or three Z2s, a few G2s, and two or three E2s (plus one each of some other models). I can't help myself. When I come across a good deal, I tend to make a purchase. Plus, I tend to use lights in pairs, so the first duplicate is usually planned.


----------



## reppans (Apr 15, 2013)

I bought about a dozen Quark AA2-Xs over the past year during the great rebranding sales, along with nearly as many 1xAA tubes. Most of them paired up for gifts, but I'm keeping at least three for myself - 2 neutrals and a cool. Still can't find a light that matches/betters it for my personal needs. 

Also bought 3 D25A Clickies Ti NW XMLs, which come pretty close. Really like this light on NiMhs. 

Also bought 5 Thrunite T10s which I also really like, esp. at the price, and will give as gifts. They came with free Ti's but I'm not too fond about those.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a couple of Tactical Quark AA's and a couple of Tactical Quark 2xAA's. For me they just are intuitive to use. I seem to alway find another place I would like to have one stashed just in case its ever needed.


----------



## mikekoz (Apr 16, 2013)

I bought three Nitecore EA4's! Not because I thought they would be valuable someday, but I just like wasting money!! :nana: Actually, I got two cool and one warm tinted model. I just like AA based lights and I like the size of these. Your friend may be not so crazy! If I look back on things that I had when I was a kid, and if my parents had thought of doing what your friend is doing, I would be a lot richer now! Like a lot of kids in the 60's, I had a GI Joe, Hot Wheels, etc. If I had some of these things now sealed, they would be worth several hundred dollars, maybe a few thousand. You never know what is going to become valuable. Look at old baseball cards and some comic books. How much money would you have now if you had bought 20 of the first Superman comic when it hit the stores years ago! They were what, 5 cents a pop? Your friend may have the last laugh....all the way to the bank!


----------



## sticktodrum (Apr 16, 2013)

I do the doubles thing for a light that I really like, or anticipate will be "the one". I'm like that with knives also. For a while I just had doubles of everything until I found the Kershaw Carbon Fiber Blur. Now I've got three of those and don't carry any other knife.

I've had a couple of Preon1s, Sunwayman M11Rs, and now I've got a few Foursevens Minis coming. I wouldn't say they're duplicates though, since they're the Mini ML and Mini MA in standard black and then titanium. I'm looking to retire the M11R Sirius, and ended up selling the extra one of those that never got out of the box. 

I really have to fight the urge to just buy two of everything, just because some ridiculous part of my mind thinks I'm going to lose the light or fall on that pocket and crush it somehow.


----------



## Q8iGunner (Apr 16, 2013)

3*Xeno E03 Red/Blue/Black I bought 3 because of all the positive reviews I read.
2*ThruNite Ti I think I got both free, but I won't mind purchasing more
2*ThruNite T10 one free, one because I liked the free one 
2*ThruNite T20 I like the form factor/the power of my dead Quark Mini123 so bought two for using as keychain lights for my car keys
2*Spark SL6 One Cool One Neutral, wanted to check for myself the difference between the tints and decide which tints I would love.


----------



## Tracker II (Apr 16, 2013)

I have two Malkoff MD2" with Hi/Low Rings. One has the standard drop in for standard outdoor use and the other a Nichia 219 for indoor use as well as tracking deer after dark.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 16, 2013)

Great thread!

I purchased 4 Fenix PD32UE's to untimately keep two with the "same" tint. Thankfully I got close enough. One was super green, the other was too cool with violet tint so I returned/sold them.

I just purchased my second L3 Illumination L10 Nichia 219 because the tint is amazing and it's hardly any larger than the AA that powers it!

Also got 2 Olight i3s lights but the tints suck. I shuld have started by purchasing only one, or even better, NONE.


----------



## Cerealand (Apr 16, 2013)

Does multiple drop-ins count? I have multiple Malkoffs drop-ins. The only difference with several of them is the led. I just can't have enough.


----------



## yearnslow (Apr 16, 2013)

Just bought three C2L's one after another. The Mrs is looking quite worried.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Apr 16, 2013)

2 Preon 2's - 1 blue, 1 HiCRI black/Ti
3 Maratac AA's - 1 SS, 2 CU. Gifted one of the Cu's.
5 Thrunite Ti's - Gold, Red, Blue, Black. Some Firefly, some Low. Gifted a 2nd blue one.
2 SureFire 6P's. 1 roundy with a Triple in it; 1 late-production with a Malkoff.
3 Malkoff M61's - W, L-HCRI, and 219.
2 SolarForce L2P's - 1 blue, 1 tan; 219 and XM-L drop-ins.
3 SolarForce L2T's. 1 LE SS, 2 black Al. Gifted one black, and miss it, so have another on the way.
Several NB/CustomLites drop-ins - XM-L, 219, and XM-L2 in HiCRI, 4500k, and 5000k.
So, a bunch of near-duplicates of some really useful faves,but each is slightly different.


----------



## 85coke (Apr 16, 2013)

5 Xeno E03s. Simple interface, seem well constructed for the money, and good performance on AA. 

1 - Neutral XML in Red
1 - Warm XML in Red
1 - Neutral XM-L2 in Black
2 - Neutral Nichia 219 in Blue


----------



## Tana (Apr 16, 2013)

4ea Surefire E2E
3ea Surefire E1E
3ea Surefire C2
6ea Surefire 6P

Can never have enough E-series, honestly...


----------



## Wolf359 (Apr 16, 2013)

5 x Fenix LD25 R4 warm tint, I EDC 1 and the rest are in family BOB's, 
_I like the warm tint when the option is available I also like the UI_ _and level spacing _
3 x Fenix E21's for other family members to EDC, 
_KISS for none flashoholic members of the family_
4 x E11 as backup EDC, 
_KISS again and really easy to carry_
5 x Fenix Eo1's for key sets 
_bomb proof reliability simple long runtimes _
3 x Fenix E40's 2 for the house for emergency use 1 in my glove box in a Jetbeam PA40 holster
_Simple to use UI well spaced modes common AA battery_
all the lights i have bought multiple examples of have one common factor they use common AA or AAA NiMH/Alkaline not Li-ion rechargeables or cr123 which frankly in an emergency are impossible source locally, lumens are nice but not at the expense or reliability and usability Fenix lights offer me both.


----------



## Closet_Flashaholic (Apr 16, 2013)

I have multiple Quark Titanium models. 

Why? 1) Legoable

2) Least expensive Titaniums around and using (at the time) the latest LEDs: XPG R5 

Recently: I have 2 EA4s with the XM-L2 LED from illumination supply. Why?

1) AA powered & Bright

2) Nice UI

3) Compact

4) One of Nitecore's better designs (IMO). I like the fact of NO battery holder.


----------



## Rexlion (Apr 16, 2013)

5 Maratac AAA lights: 1 natural, 1 black, 1 copper, 1 shiny SS, 1 brushed SS. My favorite EDC, I keep one in my work pants, one in the jeans I change into when I get home, and one in my pj pocket for evening. Plus a couple of spares, because I have lost a Maratac twice... but eventually found it each time. This light is the easiest twisty to operate I've ever found, and it's so small it never bugs me to have one in the pocket (unlike some larger lights).


----------



## LedTed (Apr 16, 2013)

I have more than one NiteCore D11.2. They are the perfect EDC FL for me.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Apr 17, 2013)

buds224 said:


> I bought a bulk of x50 x1AA cheapo non-branded LED lights (with adapters to recharge cellphones) as emergency giveaways to friends and neighbors during any type of crisis; @ $0.75 each, I couldn't pass that up. This protects my good lights from leaving my family's hands.


Holy crap that's a great idea! I WILL be doing that...

I have bought 2 L10's one pink G2 for the old lady, one natural 219 for me. I also have 5 streamlight polytac's one for each member of my family including my 1 year old. I also have one in my FAK's bleeder bag with a blue led, blue light makes blood stand out, I also put it in my pocket for hunting trips. I love the polytac and at only $30 each if the girls loose theirs, or the baby twists his apart to much while he's playing with it in the bath tub that its not water tight anymore and it fries I won't care. 

I also have multiple maglights but they're all either modded differently or they just sit around waiting for their turn on the work bench.


----------



## GunnarGG (Apr 17, 2013)

Cereal_Killer said:


> Holy crap that's a great idea! I WILL be doing that...
> 
> I have bought 2 L10's one pink G2 for the old lady, one natural 219 for me. I also have 5 streamlight polytac's one for each member of my family including my 1 year old. I also have one in my FAK's bleeder bag with a blue led, blue light makes blood stand out, I also put it in my pocket for hunting trips. I love the polytac and at only $30 each if the girls loose theirs, or the baby twists his apart to much while he's playing with it in the bath tub that its not water tight anymore and it fries I won't care.
> 
> I also have multiple maglights but they're all either modded differently or they just sit around waiting for their turn on the work bench.



I have a Polytac LED and it's a good and simple light that can take some beating.
But I wouldn't dare to let a 1 year old play with a 2xcr123 light after reading about risks with lithium batteries and how to use them safely.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?340028-Flashlight-Explosion/page3

I can see the risk of that light being left on and the batteries sucked dry.
And it's hard to know how well balanced the batteries are in the end, probably some little difference in capacity left.


----------



## NoFair (Apr 17, 2013)

Surefire U2; Best mid sized light ever. One has a neutral MC-E, the other the stock luxV. Too bad Surefire didn't just put a X-ML with a good tint in it instead of discoing it.. 
HDS EDC; Both upgraded (High CRI and one neutral)
2 neutral Quarks (one is used as a night light with an 18650, the other is in my carpenter trousers (Blåklæder)
Given away quite a few Thrunite Tis
V11R, V10R and V10A (high CRI and neutral) Close to the same light...


----------



## wfturnerm4 (Apr 17, 2013)

I own three PowerTac Warriors, for the these reasons:

Neutral white
UI retains last power setting
Easy to hold with cold or wet hands
Weapon mountable
Uses primary or secondary batteries
Built like a tank
Almost an EDC light
Nice holster and solid weapon mount bracket
Tail standable (is that a word?)


----------



## Gun Doc (Apr 20, 2013)

I bought three 4Sevens Quark single AA lights to give as gifts to people I thought needed something better than a "dime store" light. Funny thing is, I don't have any of that model. My lights tend to use primary or rechargeable 123 batteries, but I knew the people getting the gifts would just want a battery they might have around, or could get anywhere. Plus, while most of us know where to buy 123s for a reasonable price even if we have to buy retail in a pinch (it it all relative, I know), those who don't know can really pay WAY too much for a 123 at the wrong store!


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have 6x 2xCR123 P60 hosts 
2x Black 6P, 1x Gunmetal Gray 6P, 1x classic round body 6P, 1x G2 and 1x Solarforce.

No real reason other than i like the form factor - and i got the Solarforce thrown in with one of the 6Ps

I also have 2x Maxabeams - a Gen2 and a Gen3



of course the Maxabeams are addictive - and the second one was a great deal (also a newer model, with the accessories i wanted)

Other than that, no doubles i can think of

Edit - I found a few more.
both my wife and I have Novatac EDC120P and Sunwayman V10R (mine TI, hers an XML in Aluminium)


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Apr 21, 2013)

If i really like the look or form of a light I'll buy several.
I have:
>20x E2x
>12x C2
>12x E1x
6x A2
3xM4
3x M3

It hurts just thinking about it. I really need to perform another inventory audit.

I just buy multiples of the same light because of variances in the generations, color/finish differences. Or just like the look of it.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Apr 21, 2013)

Quite a few 3 and 4 mode L3 Illumination's L10s, all with Nichia 219 LEDs- got them at the introductory price when they first came out, SO glad I did, they make great gifts (I also EDC one).

Only other duplication is 2* 17500 Peak Logans though one's anodised aluminium and sporting a mule head and the other is SS with a optic.


----------



## N_N_R (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok, can we count the second Fenix E11 that I've ordered but with the new, different design? Hm... 

Reasons for buying: the first one's great, only one AA, still powerful enough for me, tough, has momentary on. The second one: all the same PLUS a greater for me design


----------



## kicken_bright (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't think I am alone in this... I buy lights, just look at them and don't really use them, and then put em on the marketplace so others can buy them to look at and not use... I guess I am just as crazy as the CD guy.

There are a couple lights that I have bought, sold, and then bought again cause I missed them in the line up...

Zebralight sc51/52
Solarforce L2 and its variants
Thrunite Catapult- this thing is a TANK!
[email protected] always proud of this one, but I just keep going back because something in my says "This is what a flashlight looks like" Keep it simple.


----------



## T45 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have 3 Surefire 6Ps, 2 Foursevens Mini 123s, and 2 Maratac AAs. My reasoning is if I really like something, having 2 of them let's me have an immediate backup if one gets lost/stolen/damaged.


----------



## Verndog (Apr 23, 2013)

shelm said:


> ...which flashlights are so great for some reason or purpose that you would buy multiple copies of it , and why would you do that? All gifts or what?



Several models I have more then copy of...but...You really have to ask why? If you have to ask, then you are not ready for step 1....we admitted we are powerless over flashlights....


----------



## RGB_LED (Apr 24, 2013)

Two reasons:
1. I realized that I like certain form factors. So, I have a few SF E1e's / E2e's, SF 6P's, SF C2's. I also have different versions of Zebralights. I like these form factors but I have different setup's, i.e. Same basic light but different emitters, updated versions, different tailcaps, accessories, etc. 

2. If you have a perfect edc or other light and they are discontinued by the manufacturer, you will never be able to readily replace it if you lost it. So, another reason to stock up on the same model... Well, at least, that's how I justify it.:devil:


----------



## run4jc (Apr 24, 2013)

4 Malkoff MDC - 1 AA HA, 1 HA orange, 1 HA SHO, 1 HA 
About 20 thrunite ti - great gifts
About 15 Fenix E01 - 

I dunno why....


----------



## jds1 (Apr 24, 2013)

SF e1e, e2e, L1, 6P, G2
Fenix E01, E05

Jeff


----------



## azzid (Apr 24, 2013)

5 x c2
4 x E2E
3 x e2laa
2 x M3
2 x M3lt
3 x M4
2 x HDS
3 x L1
3 x OR moddoolar Triple

Reason? Same as what RGB LED said.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Apr 24, 2013)

E2e-BK


----------



## Terencefkk (Apr 29, 2013)

Sure fire 6p & solar force L2m.


----------



## majid (May 3, 2013)

I have 3 Elektrolumens EDC (1 with the XP-G emitter, 2 XM-L, including the first all-copper one ever made). My absolute favorite.
I have 2 Surefire T1A, as I think they have the best UI for a variable-output light.
I also bought a passel of Eagle-Tac D25 twisties, both C and A varieties, to give away as gifts (I kept one D25C for myself).


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (May 11, 2013)

Well, now I'm up to 4 Quark AA lights. 3 QTAs and 1 QPA. I just LOVE this light. The more I play with it, the more I like it. I think it's my least expensive light and the light that I carry the most and use the most. My carry QTA has unfortunately been dropped several times and has a few scuffs on the bezel, but less damage that I thought given the falls. And of course, it still runs perfectly. However, I just ordered a spare head from foursevens so I can have it brand new again. Pretty sweet! Oh, and a 2 AA cell body to go with it. I think it's pretty cool that you can order the parts like that if you damage anything.


----------



## cancow (May 11, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, did your friend inherit millions?



shelm said:


> I have a friend who, if he thinks that the music CD is great or valuable for some personal reason, buys several copies of it. And sometimes, or often lol, .. he does not even listen to _any _copy of the album. The story goes like this: Goes in his favorite CD shop, sees an interesting new CD release which he does not have yet in his vast CD collection, buys it and does not listen to it. Leaves it sealed in a box. Months later he sees the same album in another CD shop at a discounted price. He feels tempted and grabs it. And still does not listen to the music. And it goes on and on. In his collection I see so many double and triple copies of the same album, and all still sealed, never listened to. At one point he admitted that he thinks himself that buying multiple copies of the identical CD album is crazy.
> 
> Am wondering which flashlights are so great for some reason or purpose that you would buy multiple copies of it , and why would you do that? All gifts or what?


----------



## 44 Special (May 11, 2013)

SF 6P.....classic, and rugged. Dropins galore to try in them!


----------



## Waymed (May 11, 2013)

When I was first impressed with a purchase of a high output LED Flashlight, I ordered 2 more.
As I worked in a Steel Mill, some of my co-workers really saw the the application.
I gave them presents that they never forgot!
Money well spent.


----------



## mbw_151 (May 15, 2013)

When you finally find something that works well in a situation and need more that one, why not buy multiples? I have multiple Surefire/Malkoff combos for various applications; Z2/M61N to accompany firearms and for training, 6P/M61NL in vehicles and C2/M61NLL for camping/power outages/misc. I also have multiple Minimus or Minimus Visions in vehicles, in the garage and for camping. They're rugged and simple. Twist for on and twist back for off, minimizes user training. I expect my wife, kids, neighbors, and anyone else I hand a light to be able to use it without a lesson. I do have a couple of lights with a more complex UI, HDS EDCs. I have one in my briefcase and one for the nightstand, my personal lights.


----------



## BLUE LED (May 15, 2013)

Surefire 6p HA III, Z59 tailcap by Oveready.
Eagletac TX25C2 XM-L2 U2

I really like them.


----------



## JAS (Sep 1, 2013)

*Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

As posted above, I am just wondering if anybody here has more than one of the same flashlight or if you always buy something different each time? For the most part, I only have one of each, with a couple of slight exceptions. My collection is small, but I have the following:

-TigerLight With TerraLUX LED Conversion Kit

-Pelican 7060

-Inova T4 (Version2)

-Streamlight Stinger With TerraLUX Conversion Kit

-MagLite 3D With LED Conversion

-Mini Maglite With OEM LED

-Mini Maglite With LED Conversion Kit

If I were to sell off any of these to finance the purchase of other lights, I would probably start with the TigerLight. It is a nice light, but pretty big by today's standards with regards to how much light it puts out. I don't think it is regulated and the battery technology is sort of dated. 

I really liked the Pelican 7060 when I first bought it. I liked a bright, rechargeable LED that is regulated. It doesn't strobe and only has one setting. Again, by today's standards, it has been surpassed by better lights. 

The Inova T4 that I have is probably my favorite light even if my wife has it in her van most of the time. The lithium ion battery stick seems to work quite well. it will strobe and has several choices of light output.

The Streamlight Stinger with TerraLUX conversion is sort of a beater. It certainly isn't pretty since it has its share of nicks an dings. With a ho-hum nickel cadmium stick, unregulated, one light setting, and no strobe, it is sort of boring.

The MagLite 3D with LED conversion is also a beater. This particular light is probably over 20 years old and doesn't have the brightest LED in it. Definitely a beater, but it just simply works.

The Mini MagLites are, again, ho hum. They are smaller and handy to have around.

I am tempted to sell some of these to get either another Inova T4 or possibly one of the new Klarus or TerraLUX rechargeable lights. Anyway, is anybody here running multiples of the same light, particularly recharge lights? If so, how helpful is it to have one charger that will work with all lights or other parts that will readily swap out, if needed.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

You'll get myriad answers - but many have "backups"...and even "backups for their backups"... For me, it depends. An exotic high-end light, maybe no backup (although once upon a time I had to Tri-Vs) but for some lower end lights that I really enjoy I do have backups.

To each his or her own - 

As far as chargers, I use lithium ion cells and have a chargers to cover them all. I don't own a single "rechargeable" light, but I use rechargeable cells in over half my lights.


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

I have some lights that are rechargeable, but I take out the cells and charge them individually...unless they have proprietary packs like the Olight SR90, etc. I do have some quasi duplicates, mostly because I do a lot of experimenting, and don't want to lose the use of something that's in my regular rotation. So I might have a Klarus XT11 for example, but then get a second one to do mods on...and if the mods work out, use the modded one and make the other a back-up, and or have a compadre use the dup, etc.

As I do disaster response, etc, I often equip search parties, etc, so the dups are fine, a few people can be using the same light, etc.


----------



## Cerealand (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

Not sure if this counts, but I have multiple surefire 6p, C2, 9p, MD2, MD3, and MD4s. Most of the drop-ins in them are different though. I use 18650, 18500, or 18350 in most of my lights so a Pila charger works.


----------



## jimboutilier (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

You'll get a lot of different answers here. My flashaholic tendencies lead to a number or purchases each year and I've accumulated quite a number of lights over a number of categories over the years. But LED flashlight technology changes so quickly I've ended up with very few duplicates. The few duplicates I have tend to be single AA or AAA EDC lights that I thought were outstanding enough and affordable enough to proliferate through family members, bug unit bags, or vehicles.

I tend to use lights that can take standard, readily available primary cells rather than lights with a proprietary battery pack or charger. But I do run rechargables in most of my lights for performance and economy and have a universal charger that works on all the cells I regularly use.


----------



## shelm (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

thread could be merged with

[h=3]Which model did you buy several times and why?[/h]


----------



## Spin (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

I have two Fenix E01's & two Gerber Infinity Ultra Task lights. Simple rugged & reliable SHTF lights.
[h=3] [/h]


----------



## rayman (Sep 1, 2013)

*Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

I tend to buy lights only for a specific purpose. So I don't have any double lights. If I'm buying a new light I have first to convince myself that I really need that light for specific task . That way I keep myself from buying too many...and oh yeah the money-part has its contribution in the not-buying-part .

rayman


----------



## GeoBruin (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

I have different lights for every occasion but I have SEVERAL Malkoff MD2s. Every time there's a sale, I pick one up. Everytime I see a lonely one on the marketplace in a good configuration, I pick one up. I can either give them as gifts or just put one everywhere so I'll always have one whenever and wherever I need it. Can never have too many.


----------



## papershredder (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

I have 5 Forsevens Preon P2 with four different Cree emitters (eight lights total if you count the stock ones I've got boxed up as gifts.) The duplicate I EDC, that's 4000K.
And I have 5 Xeno E03, with different emitters.

So... to answer your question: sort of.


----------



## holylight (Sep 1, 2013)

*Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

I got 2x saber 1a. I got 1 myself and 1 for my wife.


----------



## LightOnAHill (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

I have three foursevens AA quark turbo lights, and four preon lights.
pmy newest is a quark turbo x with burst mode, love it!


----------



## JacobJones (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

I had 3 Identical XP-G R5 black Romisen RC-G2's for a couple of days before I gave two away as presents, there was a fourth one but it was silver so doesn't count. I once had an XR-E Q5 Romisen RC-G2 arrive faulty, I'd modded it with a 3 mode driver before the replacement arrived so that doesn't count either. Also I have 3 sipik sk68 clones but each have minor design variations and therefore do not count.

Maybe in your eyes they are multiples, to me they're all different.

Edit: The one light I have that I really wish I did have multiples of is the ITP A3 EOS Upgraded, they used to be around 17 USD, if I'd have known that olight was going to ditch it in favour of the inferior yet pricier I3 I would have bought 20 of em (or maybe 2,000, I'd then flog them at the rip of prices that the remaining inventory is going for)


----------



## reppans (Sep 1, 2013)

*Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

I'm pretty sure I've purchased more lights that are duplicates, then are different. Course there's a few back-up purchases of the ones that are just-right-for-me, but I tend to buy even more of them as gifts, especially during a good sale. I can sit on my gift inventory for a while and hate to run the warranty clocks out, so they'll tend to be either cheaper throw-aways (T10s/L10s), or one's with good warranty and customer service (eg, Foursevens).


----------



## davidwestonh (Sep 1, 2013)

jamesmtl514 said:


> If i really like the look or form of a light I'll buy several.
> I have:
> >20x E2x
> >12x C2
> ...


Wow, you are a rock star, superhero and a leader of men rolled into a flashaholic.


----------



## samwise (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

I have a few mag solitare's two 2xaa mags and I did have 2 fenix e01's untill i lost one, I am also seriously considering a second quantum dd.


----------



## LightOnAHill (Sep 1, 2013)

Quark turbo AA...


----------



## fl0t (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

I have multiples of many lights. The one I have the most is the 4 Sevens Mini123. I have 7 of those. They are very powerful for a small light.

I guess I buy multiple of those fearing that they will go out of production sometime in the future. This happened with my very first light, the Fenix P1D-CE. It went out of production and I really like that light, it is super powerful for such a small light.


----------



## skyfire (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

i have 5 surefire L1. all have different LEDs and beam patterns though. (i could stand to sell a couple though, because 2 are actually put away).
i have 3 surefire 2xCR123 p60 host. all with different drop-ins.
having lights with compatible parts was actually a goal. i like that if anything happens, i can mix and match and cannibalize parts.
i also have some E-series lights which i can also mix and match certain parts.

for a rechargeable light such as the pelican, i think if needed, it would be ideal to have multiplies of the same model. more convenient, and redundant for more dependability.


----------



## bbrins (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*

When I find something that I like, I usually buy a seond one as backup for if the first one gets broken, lost, or grows legs. When I find something that I really like, like the Surefire 6P and P60 lights in general, I have a tendency to go a bit nuts, I have 6 6P's, several Solarforce hosts, a couple of Fivemega hosts, and a pile of spare parts and accessories.


----------



## Latango (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Does Anybody Here Have Multiples Of The Same LED Flashlight?*



fl0t said:


> I have multiples of many lights. The one I have the most is the 4 Sevens Mini123. I have 7 of those. They are very powerful for a small light.
> 
> I guess I buy multiple of those fearing that they will go out of production sometime in the future. This happened with my very first light, the Fenix P1D-CE. It went out of production and I really like that light, it is super powerful for such a small light.



Damn you have me beat. 5 Fenix LD22's and 3 LD20's. Stashed throughout the house, cars and work. Fantastic little light.


----------



## roberta (Sep 2, 2013)

Good Day, 

I have 2 of the Nitecore EA4 (cool white), & 2 of the Fenix HL10 headlamps.... :thumbsup:

And I would love to get a Nitecore TM26 & a Nitecore SRT7 (I can always dream)..... :twothumbs

Thank You Very Much, :thanks:

Best Regards, :grouphug:
Roberta :devil:


----------



## njrobin3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Surefire g2. Bought sold, bought sold. Now I realize it was a great light for the money. I hope the g2x will work this third time around.


----------



## jimboutilier (Sep 11, 2013)

I've standardized on AA devices for emergency/camping/general purpose use and like a lot of the newer single AA lights that can run on a variety of AA primary and rechargeable chemistries. 

Zebralight SC52 - great user interface and brightest alkaline/l91/NiMh light
EagleTac D25A Clicky - slim, small, lightweight, simple UI, super bright on 14500


----------



## Theron (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd like to have four Prometheus Alpha Ready-Mades, one for each member of the family. Unfortunately the wife thinks one is enough. :shakehead


----------



## markr6 (Sep 12, 2013)

Theron said:


> I'd like to have four Prometheus Alpha Ready-Mades, one for each member of the family. Unfortunately the wife thinks one is enough. :shakehead



And, unfortunatley, my wallet agrees


----------



## gsr (Sep 12, 2013)

I have 3 Inova 24/7s for each car in the family. Surefire G2s serve in the thrower role in the car glove boxes.


----------



## creyc (Sep 12, 2013)

Bought a Thrunite Ti, thought I broke it and so I bought another. Turns out the first was fine, now I have two! One in XPG cool white, the other Nichia 219.

I'm very tempted to buy another SC52w, not because I love the light so much as the fact that I bought one in June and have had about a week of time to play with it, between shipping it back and forth to ZL and China for repairs and replacement. Plus I could always use the second one for modding practice, I really think I can swap emitters..

My wallet is very unsafe here!


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 15, 2013)

I think i have 
6-8 E2D lights
~12? C2-3 lights
And a big handful of M3-4

WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 15, 2013)

Surefire 6P-DARK BLUE x3, my favorite Surefire torch. Why because I like blue as a colour


----------



## 8steve88 (Sep 15, 2013)

Solarforce, lots of them.
L2, L2M, L2N, L2P, L2T, Extension tubes, lantern kit, heads, bezels, lenses, tail switches, drop-ins, pocket clips, lanyard rings. Enough for about 10 torches.
I've not found anything as adaptable and usable at low cost and as high a quality.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey blue, do you have pics.
(I'll gladly accept one of them  )

WTB: anything, and everything SUREFIRE


----------



## markr6 (Sep 16, 2013)

8steve88 said:


> Solarforce, lots of them.
> L2, L2M, L2N, L2P, L2T, Extension tubes, lantern kit, heads, bezels, lenses, tail switches, drop-ins, pocket clips, lanyard rings. Enough for about 10 torches.
> I've not found anything as adaptable and usable at low cost and as high a quality.



Can you tell me which of those L_ models is your favorite, and why? Thanks


----------



## 8steve88 (Sep 16, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Can you tell me which of those L_ models is your favorite, and why? Thanks



I bought the some of these lights multiple times because some of the deals on the Solarforce-Sales H.K. website have some excellent prices if you want to collect together a lot of parts cheaply.

They all have something different about them, I've mixed and matched them so much it's hard to remember what "stock" was light, I can always refer back to the Solarforce H.K. website though.

The L2M has a split body so you can use it with CR123 or RCR123 single cells for a shorty, $10.99 at the moment, add a drop-in and battery to suit and away you go.
The L2P has a HA111 coating - $18.99, I bought the version with two extension tubes for $25.50 I got the black but blue, gold and grey are available.
The L2T has a squared off body and a rubber ring so you can "cigar grip" and operate the tail switch, it also acts as an anti roll device. There is a stainless steel version of this one, looks a bit odd with the rubber ring but that's removable. $49.95, a bit steep but it does look good.
The L2N has a round body with finger grooves cut into it, three on each side, comfortable to hold.
The L2 is I suppose the "base" model but is a good torch anyway.

I like the L2M, I don't need the HA111, I don't mind the used look, they are tools after all and the L2m is very adaptable - from 1x123A 3v primary to the way I've got it at the moment - 6x123A primary 3v to give 18v for a Kaidomain 365nm UV 3-18v drop-in. I think that's the one I'd keep out of them all.

I've changed the heads/bezels and tail switches on most of mine and I've a lot of drop-ins to choose from, the A001 head is a good looking head but it's disappeared from the Solarforce website it is still available. The other great addition is couple of these Titanium Lanyard 'n' Grip Rings.
I think part of the reason that I like them so much is that you can buy so much to customize them to your own taste and needs, 3v or 6v with primary cells or as many 18650's as your drop-in can handle.

I've got the 18v UV torch and next to it is a single mode XML-2 U2 980 Lumens (yeah right, but bright) in a stock L2N.
"LEGO" Lights, Great fun and seriously useful.


----------



## jamie.91 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have 3 quark mini 123's but they're all slightly different, ones an original, ones a Ti and ones an high CRI


----------



## wjv (Sep 17, 2013)

Not yet, but another Fenix LD10 is on my list.

It is my favorite EDC but they are discontinued 

So I need to buy one while it is still available.

==

My EagleTac D25A will arrive today or tomorrow. Depending on how it compares to the LD10 will determine if I get another LD10 or not. The D25A I ordered has a NW emitter.

==

Got the EagleTac. Nice light but it is more floody than the LD10, and the NW beam is more like a High CR beam. Brownish tint. Not like my L3 - L10 or mt PD32UE which are both NW also.


----------



## Outlander (Sep 17, 2013)

I've got three foursevens quark 123x2, althought each are a little different. Two tactical, one regular. One neutral tint, two cool.


----------



## Labrador72 (Sep 18, 2013)

Are you sure the LD10/20 have been discontinued? I saw Fenix still listed
on their website. Anyway, there are still lots pg them around so I might get some backups soon..
Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## creyc (Sep 18, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> Are you sure the LD10/20 have been discontinued? I saw Fenix still listed
> on their website. Anyway, there are still lots pg them around so I might get some backups soon..
> Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2



As of right now the LD10/20 are NOT listed as current products on the Fenix website:
http://www.fenixlighting.com/flashlights/allflashlights.aspx









In fact it's not until you go to "Previous Models" that you see the LD10 mentioned, and no where on Fenixlighting.com could I find mention of the LD20, except for one brief mention in an article in the About Us section.
http://www.fenixlighting.com/products/previous-models.aspx


----------



## markr6 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm guessing the issue is that Fenix has 96 million resellers with similar looking sites and URLs. I'm sure other sites have been mistaken for the official Fenix site.


----------



## Labrador72 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ive just checked and both the LD10 and LD20 are still listed on the Fenix website.

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamesmyname (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm a bit ashamed, but I've bought about 6 Sipik SK68s or clone versions. I'll probably even buy a few more to continue modding. I can't help it... they're just so cheap!

Olight i3 is also one I have a couple of. They make good gifts for the non-flashaholics.


----------



## shelm (Dec 26, 2013)

Does Eagletac Clicky Ti count? 

Had the 2012 Clicky Ti.
Got the 2013 Clicky Ti and sold the 2012.
Now i am getting the 2014 Clicky Ti and selling the 2013.


----------



## ven (Dec 26, 2013)

Deleted- as i referred to make not model


----------



## Albert56 (Dec 26, 2013)

I've purchased the Olight S10 Baton several times - both for myself and as gifts. Great little light.


----------



## seb13 (Dec 26, 2013)

I recently bought 4 Thrunite TN12, 2 for me and 2 for familly. Not the latest flashlight but price was very interesting and performance quite good! It's a nice cheap backup.


----------



## BriteGeek (Dec 27, 2013)

I have three Quark Mini MLs. One for me, one for my wife, and a spare. Actually I bought four, but one did not survive several trips through the washing machine.


----------



## Etsu (Dec 28, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Well, now I'm up to 4 Quark AA lights. 3 QTAs and 1 QPA. I just LOVE this light. The more I play with it, the more I like it. I think it's my least expensive light and the light that I carry the most and use the most. My carry QTA has unfortunately been dropped several times and has a few scuffs on the bezel, but less damage that I thought given the falls. And of course, it still runs perfectly. However, I just ordered a spare head from foursevens so I can have it brand new again. Pretty sweet! Oh, and a 2 AA cell body to go with it. I think it's pretty cool that you can order the parts like that if you damage anything.



Yes, me too. I don't know why I love the Quarks so much (both multiple AA pros and tacticals I have now). Legoing them is cool, but I tend to just buy another format to fit (buying a whole light isn't much more expensive than buying another body and tailcap alone). There's just something about their design and make and look that I like.

What I don't like about them:
(1) You can only get them in cool-white,
(2) Stepping through the flashing modes on a pro is annoying,
(3) I wish the tactical interface allowed for 3 modes, not just 2.

But again, I'm obviously willing to put up with those minor complaints, considering I keep buying the stupid things! And I'm kind of glad they don't come with warmer or high CRI LEDs, because then I'd waste another few hundred bucks on them!


----------



## bltkmt (Dec 28, 2013)

I have multiples of many lights, generally cheaper ones (L10, i3, T10). The exception is the SC600 - love that light.


----------



## reppans (Dec 28, 2013)

Etsu said:


> ....And I'm kind of glad they don't come with warmer or high CRI LEDs...


....."anymore"....

The Low Voltage XML head hits a real beam-profile/mode-spacing sweetspot for me. I just bought my fifth of the six possible iterations of this light. Luckily they seem to go on good sales enough.


----------



## Lampbeam (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought a Fenix E21 and two Fenix E25s which are similar. The E21 came first and I just loved it so I decided to get a holster for it. Unfortunately, the flashlight was a couple of millimeters to big for the holster. So I put the E21 into a Nite-Ize universal holster and bought an E25 to fit into the Converge holster. The only thing is the E25 has its switch on the side so you have to rotate the flashlight in the holster to keep it from turning on. The second E25 I bought as a gift for someone.


----------



## decooney (Jan 4, 2014)

shelm said:


> I have a friend who, if he thinks that the music CD is great or valuable for some personal reason, buys several copies of it. And sometimes, or often lol, .. he does not even listen to _any _copy of the album...



Is it possible this was a carry over collectors habit developed from finding and collecting vinyl records as some still do today?. As Compact Disc music CDs continue to die a slow death, there are some who may look at it as being a very collectable so called "hard copy" item now that music has gone from analog hardcopy to digital file formats, now downloadable, and storable. My good buddy who passed away last year was a big time flashlight fanatic who bought many duplicates of flashlights, shoes, and just about anything that he took extra time to research and acquire. His theory is if it made enough of an impression on him to buy one, why not buy two and have a spare. After he passed away we found duplicates of many things that were still new in the box, never used. Different strokes for different folks I guess and whatever makes you happy, if you can do it, do it as he would probably say today.


----------

